# Best sight for bhfs



## Twiggley (Feb 15, 2009)

Spot hogg Hogg it, best sight on the market in my opinion and the only one i shoot. love it


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

What Twiggley said. It really is a matter of personal opinion but I think that a good majority of the top BHFS shooters choose the Hogg-It.


----------



## davidcamacho (Feb 24, 2011)

i love the hogg it. its kind of a pain in the ass to adjust as you tighten the 2 screws on each pin but after you get the pins where you want them its great. oh and make sure you dont over tighten any screws. i did that once


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

What is bhfs ?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Bow
Hunter
Free
Style


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Black Gold Vengeance. Extremely bright with micro adjust for each pin. It is really easy to dial this sight in.


----------



## "Supertec" (Sep 3, 2009)

Tox Nail drivers, Sur loc, Axcell, spot hogg all are good ... i shoot a nail driver 5300 lite...and love it ..


----------



## CTGuenthner (Mar 10, 2012)

Mt black gold ascent 5 pin, great for extending out your practice too!


----------

